# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks ) جــديــد سيرفر بالمجان لفك الشفرة

## amejma

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  برنامج و هو عبارة عن سيرفر لفك شفرة العديد من هواتف ألكاتيل 
وبعض الهواتف  رابط البرنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bouhelal

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عامر70

شكرا لك اخي:d

----------


## NAJIB31

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## salah arafa

شكرااااااا

----------


## zamrani

merciiiii :Smile:

----------


## amejma

شكرا لكم أحباء على المرور الجميل

----------


## SINlCK

شكرا جزيلا أخي.. جاري التحميل

----------


## mrxoffline

شكرا لحضرتك جارى التحميل

----------


## محمدحسنى

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## telefunken

مشكور يا اخى

----------


## abbassi17

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## rafanachi

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## rafik01

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## hicham zize

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## m_g11983

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## m_g11983

احسنت

----------


## sohli

:Stick Out Tongue: merci boko :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ouleya

اتمنى وجود سيرفر للاندرويد او الايفون فالقريب العاجل

----------


## ouleya

هل يتعامل مع جميع الماركات المذكورة اخي

----------


## jaadane

الرابط لم يشتغل معي المرجو تجريب و الرد

----------


## سمير72

ميرسي

----------


## fashfash92

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## widane01

شكرا جزيلا أخي

----------


## tarik-gsm

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## mr.mechati

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## fouad391979

thinkssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## mess2bv

chokran laka ya akhi

----------


## bilbao1

يعطيك العافية

----------


## kepard

بارك الله فيك

----------


## anour-dz

merci mon frere pour se travaille

----------


## issamtech

tanck you

----------


## roho

جزاك الله عنه كل خير

----------


## lagh_zakaria

شكرااااااااا

----------


## hicham22

شكرااااااا

----------


## cool76

merci bien jazaka allaho khayrane :Smile:

----------


## fashfash92

شكرا  شكرا  شكرا  شكرا شكرا

----------


## fathisaid

merci

----------


## aboyosseef1981

بارك الله فيك

----------


## obedah

حزاك الله خيرا

----------

